# DropDown Menu ohne Rahmen bzw. selber Designen?



## Naughty (27. Januar 2005)

Hi,
bei einem I-Frame kann man ja den Rahmen mit FrameBorder="0" ausblenden.

Meine Frage: 
Ist das bei einem DropDown Menu auch möglich bzw. gibt eine Möglichkeit ein DropDown Menu selber zu Designen (Ich meine nicht nur die Farben ändern)?


Ich würde mich über sinnvolle Antworten sehr freuen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Joscha "Naughty" Prasse


----------



## sam (27. Januar 2005)

Hallo Naughty,

 da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Bis auf ein paar allgemeine Eigenschaften wie Größe, Schrift und div. Farben (Text und Hintergrund) kann man da zumindest mit heutigen Mitteln nicht viel verändern.
  Man kann den Rahmen evtl. mit clip() wegschneiden...aber das is eher "dirty" 

  Übrigens: Die Suchfunktion hätte dir auch sehr gut weitergeholfen.

  mfg
  sam


----------



## Shrek (28. Januar 2005)

eine gewisse möglichket würde dir ein drop down menü in flash bieten. Du könntest es frei designen und auf deine bedürfnisse programmieren so das es keinen unterschied macht ob es in flash geprogt ist oder in html. ansonsten bleibt dir nur css übrig aber da kannst du nur die farben ändern


----------

